# Recent garden wedding



## Garbz (Aug 30, 2007)

Good: No need to worry about bounce lighting and high ISO. Bad: There was a hell of a storm close by. Good: Storm made the light soft and diffuse. Bad: Storm made the colours grey and bland.

Well I made the best of it anyway. I think this are a lot better than the last shocker of a wedding I did. As always when I post in this section please critique away.

#1 






#2 





#3 





#4 





#5


----------



## LeeLeeMelis (Aug 30, 2007)

You sure made the best of it! I think the colors are fantastic! Great work!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

Awe, that looks like a sweet wedding,  nice job.  I love the one with the post and the ceremony being OOF.  It;s my favorite!


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 30, 2007)

Excellent pics!  #4 is superb.  Great job on that one.  On #1, there is too much sky for my taste.  I would have cropped that down a bit.  But otherwise, awesome colors and sharpness on all of them.

NJ


----------



## heip (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice colors


----------



## Garbz (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks. I'm a bit annoyed with number 2 because the 50mm f/1.8 was in the car


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Thanks. I'm a bit annoyed with number 2 because the 50mm f/1.8 was in the car


 
I think it's perfect!


----------



## Christina (Aug 30, 2007)

i love the colors and number 2 stands out to me. very well done.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## megan044 (Sep 2, 2007)

Is that the priest in the background in #5? I would have PSed him out.


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 3, 2007)

1 is amazing. They look good tho. I also like 4 a lot


----------



## Naturallyred (Sep 4, 2007)

These are all amazing! #4-was the sun really shining on them or did you do something to make it that way?? whatever it is it looks great!


----------



## The Empress (Sep 5, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Excellent pics! #4 is superb. Great job on that one. On #1, there is too much sky for my taste. I would have cropped that down a bit. But otherwise, awesome colors and sharpness on all of them.
> 
> NJ


I agree...all of the others look beautiful.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow replies I didn't see.

No megan it wasn't the priest, no idea who he was, and he is actually photoshopped out. I just posted the wrong photo on here, and only just realised.

For number 4 as you may be able to tell from the slight shaddows the sun wasn't "out" as such. The clouds were just breaking yet still giving a nice diffuse light so the shadows don't come out really nasty. I upped the whitebalance to make it look a bit warmer and sunnier though.


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 6, 2007)

nice shots

judging by the sky in the first one, you would think the anti-christ was about to get married.

You didn't notice 666 on the brides head or anything did you?


----------



## Garbz (Sep 7, 2007)

No but by some reason towards the end she was giving people stares that rivalled that of death himself , I can only assume it was the stress of the day.


----------



## Rebel Storm (Sep 7, 2007)

I love #1!!!!!!!


----------

